# Alfie's Easter Weekend!



## lalauri (Jul 24, 2010)

Hello all! :001_smile: Just a few snaps I managed to take of Alfie over this Easter weekend. He's 11 months now  Can't believe my baby Alf is nearly 1 already - where does the time go?! :001_smile: Although I must say I'm growing more concerned by his crazy ears - he's looking more like Edward Scissorhands by the day! :tongue_smilie:


----------



## ukmutz (Mar 23, 2008)

Oh he is cute one


----------



## harrys_mum (Aug 18, 2010)

hes gorgeous, handsome fella,
michellex


----------



## seratobyflynn (Mar 30, 2011)

What a handsome lad! Love the ears!


----------



## Fleur (Jul 19, 2008)

Lovey pictures and gorgeous ears


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Handsome lad


----------



## xpalaboyx (Jun 17, 2008)

So pretty boy, and that is so exciting is turning one with a month!


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

awww hes lush bless him


----------



## xhuskyloverx (May 5, 2010)

Thats gone fast!!  He's a very handsome chap 

And by the way, I LOVE his ears!!


----------

